# Macbook grillé, recup des données sur PC?



## Ralfix (27 Décembre 2011)

Hello,

Je viens de griller la carte mere de mon macbook (mars 2008) en voulant le netoyer. Maintenant il est propre mais mort. 

Il me reste un vieux PC, le disque du mac et une sauvegarde timemachine.

Comme ce n'est pas le moment d'acheter un mac (je voulais passer à l'imac) je souhaite attendre un peu et prendre mon mal en patience avec le PC. 

Mais comment récupérer au moins ma bibliotheque itunes et iphoto?
Comment brancher le DD du mac dans le PC? Avec un adaptateur USB?

Accessoirement qu'est ce que je peux faire du mac?

Pour info, je dispose de macdrive et d'itunes sur le PC.

Tous les conseils sont les bienvenus... y compris déplacer le topic si ce n'est pas le bon endroit! 

Merci.


----------



## edd72 (27 Décembre 2011)

Un driver HFS+ pour Windows (genre Paragon HFS) et le branchement de ton DD en USB (genre un kit comme ça: http://www.buyincoins.com/details/u...3-5-hard-drive-adapter-cable-product-353.html) te permettront de pouvoir recup tes fichiers sous Windows.


----------



## zutperman (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans le même cas que Ralfix, n'existe-t-il pas de solutions gratuite pour pouvoir récupérer les données ? 

J'ai essayé sous linux mais ça me met des erreurs dès que je veux accéder a des fichiers utilisateurs (mais je peux naviguer dans les dossiers systèmes etc.).

Merci.


----------



## zutperman (7 Février 2012)

Bon après m'être dépatouillé je peux vous faire part de mon expérience.

Sous windows, effectivement il vaut mieux utiliser Paragon HFS il est gratuit en essai pour 10 jours.

Sous linux : vous pouvez lire la partition, le problème étant que vous n'avez pas les droits d'accès en lecture sur les fichier utilisateurs. Le chmod ne marchait pas car mon linux ne pouvait pas écrire sur une partition HFS+. La solution ouvrir l'explorateur de fichier en mode super utilisateur, exemple faire "su dolphin" sous kde dans la console, d'ici vous pourrez faire en gros ce que vous voulez de vos fichiers.

Voilou.

PS : j'ai connecté le disque dur directement en sata a ma tour.


----------

